# processing time for canada live in caregiver program applied from london



## Deiptyz (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, I applied on 18th feb in vfs global london for work permit under lcp. Now I m very curious about the actual processing time in real. Is there anyone who can highlight on this?

ThANKS.


----------

